# 2nd Annual Garden Tractor Trail Ride, September 15, 2012



## grnspot110

The 2nd annual Garden Tractor Trail Ride is planned for September 15, 2012 at our farm south of Bethany, MO. This a gathering of garden tractor enthusiasts, with a carry-in noon meal with a(approx.) one hour ride afterwards through timber trails & farm land. Last year we had 18 tractors with 24 people attending.

For more info, contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Thomas

Just tad to far for us..dang it. 

Looking follow to reads/pics tho.


----------



## grnspot110

Went to the farm today & trimmed up around the pond & picnic grounds. Will go out next week & do a little road work, so everything will be ready for next Saturday. ~~ grnspot


----------



## grnspot110

Smoothed the dirt road up yesterday, will go back out tomorrow & sweep the outhouse, put the signs up & a few other last-minute details. Then, I'll be ready for the "ride"! Different route than last year. 

We had 24 people with 18 tractors (wide variety of brands & "cosmetics") & our Mule & one Gator last year, hope to keep this as an annual event! ~~ grnspot


----------



## jhngardner367

Sounds like fun ! YOU WILL POST PICS,RIGHT??


----------



## grnspot110

1/4" of rain at the farm yesterday, just enough to settle the dust. 

Tomorrow looks great, weather-wise! "Mostly clear, high of 78*. ~~ grnspot


----------



## grnspot110

Low turnout this time, just two other families! One Power King, four Wheel Horses, my 420 & our 550 Mule. But I think everyone had a good time!


----------



## jhngardner367

It looks like fun,grnspot110 ! If I was close enough,I would have come to it!


----------



## Thomas

Live close I to would have attend...looks like heck of good time.


----------



## ftorleans1

Just came across your tractor trail ride. That's really cool. I'm way too far away however, maybe someone has enough land nearby to do the same. What is the approx. distance of the ride? How long does it take ?


----------



## grnspot110

ftorleans1 said:


> Just came across your tractor trail ride. That's really cool. I'm way too far away however, maybe someone has enough land nearby to do the same. What is the approx. distance of the ride? How long does it take ?


Around one mile & takes about an hour! ~~ grnspot


----------



## rstarch345

I notice everyone wisely removed their mower decks.


----------



## stickerpicker

We do that here at the ranch too but rather than annual it can be on very short notice and anything that will move is allowed :lmao: and we get cake and ice cream with the ice cream sometimes home made in warm weather.

This ride was to check out a new trail.


----------

